# Vorrei regalarti il cielo intero



## antoerik

Ciao!

Ho bisogno di aiuto per tradurre bene questa frase:
"Vorrei donarti il cielo intero ma dovrai accontentarti di una sola stella!"

Ho provato e questo  è il mio risultato:
"Querría donarte el cielo entero mas deberás contentarte de una sola estrella"

Grazie 
Antonella


----------



## Neuromante

Querría regalarte el cielo entero, pero tendrás que contentarte con una sola estrella.


La frase usa un lenguaje bastante poético, por lo qué la traducción es solo aproximada, dependerá de hasta que punto quieras cargar es efecto


----------



## antoerik

Grazie Neuromante per l'aiuto!

La frase è sì poetica ma è reale! Cioè desidero "acquistare", pagare per ottenere la possibilità di dare il nome a una stella

Lo so che tale stella non sarà mai mia, né della persona a cui voglio donarla ma è un regalo di compleanno al mio tesoro!

Quindi ti chiedo: la traduzione rispecchia in pieno le mie intenzioni?

E poi perchè hai usato il verbo "regalare" quando io vorrei usare "donare" che in italiano è più delicato e poetico?

Grazie
Antonella


----------



## Neuromante

Ma... Uso regalar" perche la frase è in spagnolo , no? "Donare" sarà poetico in taliano, ma "donar" a un qualcosa di mercantile in spagnolo.

Ma, vedendo il contesto, va meglio a mio avviso:
Querría entregarte el cielo entero, pero deberás contentarte (E meglio ancora "consolarte" ma cambia un pocchino il senso) con una única estrella.


----------



## 0scar

_Querría darte...pero deberás conformarte_...

_Contentarte_ suena más a italiano que a castellano.


----------



## antoerik

Neuromante said:


> Ma... Uso "regalar" perché la frase è in spagnolo , no? "Donare" sarà poetico in taliano, ma "donar" ha un qualcosa di mercantile in spagnolo.
> 
> Ma, vedendo il contesto, va meglio a mio avviso:
> Querría entregarte el cielo entero, pero deberás contentarte (E meglio ancora "consolarte" ma cambia un pocchino il senso) con una única estrella.



Grazie Neuromante per il tuo prezioso aiuto! Seguirò il tuo consiglio

Scusa se ho corretto i tuoi errori in lingua italiana  ma possiamo imparare dai nostri sbagli 

Antonella


----------



## antoerik

0scar said:


> _Querría darte...pero deberás conformarte_...
> 
> _Contentarte_ suena más a italiano que a castellano.



Grazie anche a te Oscar per il suggerimento!

La frase è rivolta ad uno spagnolo del Messico... quindi quale è la più esatta a questo punto?

Grazie
Antonella


----------



## gatogab

antoerik said:


> Ciao!
> 
> Ho bisogno di aiuto per tradurre bene questa frase:
> "Vorrei donarti il cielo intero ma dovrai accontentarti di una sola stella!"
> 
> Ho provato e questo è il mio risultato:
> "Quisiera donarte el cielo entero mas deberás contentarte de una sola estrella"
> 
> Grazie
> Antonella


----------



## honeyheart

Giusto.  Io lo direi così:

"Vorrei donarti il cielo intero ma dovrai accontentarti di una sola stella!"
"Quisiera obsequiarte el cielo entero, pero tendrás que conformarte con tan sólo una estrella."

Secondo me, questa frase in spagnolo è un po' più delicata e poetica, como la voleva Antonella.


----------



## 0scar

Conformarse se usa más del doble que  contentarse (Google), pero específicamente  en México no se que prefieren.

Otro manera común:
"Te daría todo el cielo pero tendrás que conformarte..."

Es mejor _tendrás_; _deberás_ es muy imperativo.


----------



## antoerik

?@ gatogab e @ honeyheart

Non capisco l'uso del verbo "quisiera"... 

Io affermo che "vorrei" è condizionale presente ma "quisiera" non è congiuntivo? Oppure sbaglio?

Grazie ancora una volta
Antonella


----------



## 0scar

Vorrei > condizionale
Querría > condicional
Quisiera > subjuntivo


----------



## honeyheart

antoerik said:


> Non capisco l'uso del verbo "quisiera"...


Simplemente, es lo que más se usa para formular este tipo de deseos.  Acá hay un hilo donde se trata el tema, por si querés profundizarlo:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=80592


----------



## antoerik

Grazie a tutti per il vostro aiuto!

Antonella


----------

